
High-performance self-supervised image classification - olibaw
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/high-performance-self-supervised-image-classification-with-contrastive-clustering/
======
homarp
"For instance, our technique requires only 6 hours and 15 minutes to achieve
72.1 percent top-1 accuracy with a standard ResNet-50 on ImageNet, using 64
V100 16GB GPUs. Previous self-supervised methods required at least 6x more
computing power and still achieved worse performance."

PyTorch code:
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/swav](https://github.com/facebookresearch/swav)

------
phenkdo
Hi, this is a very interesting project. Are you considering including
temporality into this? Video understanding for example.

